# Nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Are there any weed lines around the nipple right now. If not what area of the nipple would be the best place to troll


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No. Last week, the farther East you went, the better the water looked.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We found a trash/debris line about 5 or 6 miles East of the nipple last Saturday that was holding fish...picked up a nice Mahi, missed a couple opportunities with some bigger Mahi, picked up a big triple tail and saw a 50 lb ish Wahoo.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> We found a trash/debris line about 5 or 6 miles East of the nipple last Saturday that was holding fish...picked up a nice Mahi, missed a couple opportunities with some bigger Mahi, picked up a big triple tail and saw a 50 lb ish Wahoo.


What water depth were you in if you don't mind?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to know that also, unfortunately the bottom machine on my brothers boat doesn't read much deeper than 200 ft so we were blind. I can tell you the water was green and semi-clean. The pieces of debris we were finding fish on were small, 3 to 4 feet across. The line wasn't very well defined and the debris was pretty scattered. We also got checked by the CG in that area also.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

No worries, I was just trying to get an idea how far south and east you were. I think I was pretty close to that area a few weeks ago.


----------



## wildmarlin (Oct 5, 2009)

West nipple to down and then towards yellow rubble 8/29 green and thick with jellyfish. Out to 760 plus feet. No weed found. 1-2 foot seas. Very poor 12 hour troll but nice boat ride.


----------

